# Relâmpago muito perto de Lagoa



## ecobcg (17 Set 2014 às 21:54)

Ontem de manhã, no caminho para o trabalho, chovia imenso e fazia trovoada. "Apanhei" este a cair não muito longe de Lagoa, por volta das 08h20.


----------



## supercell (17 Set 2014 às 21:58)

Bem, esse não estava a mais de 500m...


----------



## ecobcg (17 Set 2014 às 22:42)




----------



## ecobcg (19 Set 2014 às 13:44)

Em câmara ainda mais lenta:


----------

